# CarAudio420's North Houston Dank Pickup Thread



## caraudio420 (Jul 14, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my past pickups


----------



## caraudio420 (Jul 14, 2012)

Some fire head band


----------



## caraudio420 (Jul 14, 2012)

Some more of my pick ups


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 14, 2012)

looks pretty good....


----------



## caraudio420 (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is some more.


----------



## caraudio420 (Jul 14, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> looks pretty good....



Thanks bro. i will be posting more later. What part of Texas are you from?


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 14, 2012)

caraudio420 said:


> Thanks bro. i will be posting more later. What part of Texas are you from?


im out of dallas....


----------



## caraudio420 (Jul 14, 2012)

DSB65 said:


> im out of dallas....



That's what's up. I got friends in Denton, Round Rock, and Mesquite.


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 14, 2012)

caraudio420 said:


> That's what's up. I got friends in Denton, Round Rock, and Mesquite.



i grew up in mesquite...


----------



## caraudio420 (Jul 15, 2012)

Here is some more


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2012)

i get dank that good all day round fort worth


----------



## bigbaby420 (Jul 19, 2012)

funky town n this hahah


----------



## blaze1camp (Jul 19, 2012)

u aint lie the funk is up in this thang...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2012)

why do you think its called funky town fort worth cause were all smokin on that funk


----------



## Flaming Lips (Jul 20, 2012)

Dang where'd you get the headband!


----------

